# Drunk Uber passenger punches her driver in the head as he travelled at 100km/h – because he wouldn't stay the night with her



## KevinH (Jul 13, 2014)

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...hes-driver-head-refusing-spend-night-her.html

*Mother of two has punched her Uber driver in the head after he rejected her*
*Emma Louise Cope was being driven home in Queensland in September, 2020*
*The 42-year-old asked her driver to spend the night and hit him when he said no *
By SAM MCPHEE FOR DAILY MAIL AUSTRALIA

PUBLISHED: 22:15 EDT, 23 March 2021 | UPDATED: 22:15 EDT, 23 March 2021

A drunken mother-of-two has punched her Uber driver in the head in a car travelling over 100mk/h after he refused to spend the night with her, a court has heard.
Emma Louise Cope was being taken to her Queensland home in September, 2020 when she climbed from the back into the front seat to proposition the ride share driver.
When the man declined the 42-year-old punched him in the head, before he pulled over and was taken to hospital.










A drunken mother-of-two has punched her Uber driver in the head in a car travelling over 100mk/h after he refused to spend the night with her
The incident occurred on September 16, 2020 near Glenview when Ms Cope was riding in an Uber on the Bruce Highway, which links Brisbane to far north Queensland.

The pair were driving in a 110km/h zone when the assault occurred, which police prosecutor Rebecca Lambert said was 'good luck' that there weren't 'more severe consequences'. 
'He was driving in a 110km/h zone, close to the roadworks area on the Bruce Highway, and in my submission it was good luck rather than good management that it hasn't resulted in more severe consequences,' she told Maroochydore Magistrates Court.
'The defendant was intoxicated at the time of the incident and she stated to police that she couldn't recall the incident.










The court heard Ms Cope struggles with alcohol problems and post traumatic stress disorder as a result of a childhood trauma
The car experienced damages amounting to $6,335 which was paid by an insurance company. 
The court heard Ms Cope struggles with alcohol problems and post traumatic stress disorder as a result of a childhood trauma.
Ms Cope has alcohol-related offences in her past and has been sentenced before for dangerously operated a vehicle and causing a four-car crash in Maroochydore.

Her lawyer said that Ms Cope has been ostracised by her family and argued she had no history of 'a like nature' in asking for reduced fines.
The court found her guilty of drunken assault and sentenced Ms Cope to 200 hours of community service and $1,200 in compensation to the driver on top of the insurance payout.
No conviction was recorded but the judge did say she would likely see a conviction if she faced court again.


----------



## aluber1968 (Aug 7, 2016)

As an uber driver you are stuck between a rock and a hard place.
Reject her offer, get beat up. 
Take her up on her offer, get reported to uber and police when she sobers up.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

aluber1968 said:


> As an uber driver you are stuck between a rock and a hard place.
> Reject her offer, get beat up.
> Take her up on her offer, get reported to uber and police when she sobers up.


Easy solution: Shes horny, so pimp her out to some gangbangers... you get paid, she gets what she wants, win-win.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Many who've driven the late night bar scene have had to face this from time to time. I always very politely declined but despite being polite about it, some get really mad. It 100% of the time involves alcohol, most of them would never do it sober.

Only once wasn't I polite about it. She surprised me from the front passenger seat and grabbed the back of my head and planted her tongue down my throat so fast I didn't see it coming. My natural reaction was to push her off of me and yell WTF are you doing? She started screaming that I must be gay and got pretty nasty about it. No hitting though! :roflmao:. That's why a dash cam is a must in case an angry drunk makes a false accusation.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

I'm not gonna pass judgment on the driver until I see her mugshot. 🤔


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

I once had this drunk pax sitting behind me wet her finger with her mouth, then proceeded to stick her wet finger in my ear and blurt out,_ "Uber driver you know wanna f* me!"_
..&#129300;.............
....I _think_ it was her mouth!!! &#129320;


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

I actually feel sorry for this woman. She obviously needs counseling and an AA sponsor. 

It's only a matter of time before her kids turn into little psychos if she doesn't.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Some women think that propositioning a man will result in an instant "yes". In many cases it is but even if I weren't married, the few women that have come on to me would be a hard pass, least of which would be due to potentially being deactivated.

I wish I could say that hot ladies have come on to me but alas, this has not been the case.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I guess I let our the right vibe (or am really old and ugly but never happens to me. Almost 7 years of driving the drunks, 14k rides. One woman hit on me with her husband in the back seat, 3 guys. All took no thank you for an answer.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

KevinH said:


> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...hes-driver-head-refusing-spend-night-her.html
> 
> *Mother of two has punched her Uber driver in the head after he rejected her*
> *Emma Louise Cope was being driven home in Queensland in September, 2020*
> ...


We want to see a picture of the woman every guy in the bar turned down. Then was Rejected by her Uber Driver.


----------



## ParkingPermit (Jan 22, 2021)

tohunt4me said:


> We want to see a picture of the woman every guy in the bar turned down. Then was Rejected by her Uber Driver.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

These Uber drivers always post about romancing women on the job. When presented the opportunity they somehow manage to get hospitalized after getting punched in the face for declining.



New2This said:


> I'm not gonna pass judgment on the driver until I see her mugshot. &#129300;


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> These Uber drivers always post about romancing women on the job. When presented the opportunity they somehow manage to get hospitalized after getting punched in the face for declining.
> 
> View attachment 579983


I see why he passed. &#129335;‍♂


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

RideShare_Hustler said:


>


opsies:-o::errwhat:&#129314;&#128551;:redface::eeking::errwhat:&#128551;
Anybody desperate enough to pork her is too lazy to masturbate!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> opsies:-o::errwhat:&#129314;&#128551;:redface::eeking::errwhat:&#128551;
> Anybody desperate enough to pork her is too lazy to masturbate!


I thought the sneer was kind of " cute" !


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

New2This said:


> I'm not gonna pass judgment on the driver until I see her mugshot. &#129300;


If you're a professional and have integrity. . .. does it matter what she looked like?
Seems to be an asinine statement to me.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> We want to see a picture of the woman every guy in the bar turned down. Then was Rejected by her Uber Driver.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Kilroy4303 said:


> If you're a professional and have integrity. . .. does it matter what she looked like?
> Seems to be an asinine statement to me.


1. You lost me at "professional" and "integrity" when dealing with anything Uber-related.

2. Yes looks matter when it comes to whom I bang. Since I quit drinking the quality of women has gone up exponentially.

3. Here's some of my stimulus money. Go buy yourself a ****ing sense of humor.


----------



## 1776abe (Apr 8, 2019)

KevinH said:


> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...hes-driver-head-refusing-spend-night-her.html
> 
> *Mother of two has punched her Uber driver in the head after he rejected her*
> *Emma Louise Cope was being driven home in Queensland in September, 2020*
> ...


Women can't handle rejection at all. I had girls hit on me at the casino and when I would turn them down they would get irate as If I owed them something.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Fusion_LUser said:


> View attachment 580033


My first thought was the blow up doll companys gonna offer her a deal.

I bet she likes that pic.lol


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

New2This said:


> I'm not gonna pass judgment on the driver until I see her mugshot. &#129300;


Total munter.


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

The Ubercels need that woman


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

New2This said:


> 1. You lost me at "professional" and "integrity" when dealing with anything Uber-related.
> 
> 2. Yes looks matter when it comes to whom I bang. Since I quit drinking the quality of women has gone up exponentially.
> 
> ...


well since you have just proven you have neither of the mentioned qualities, your response makes total sense.
thanks for clearing that up.

As for you stimulus money, use it to perform a medical treatment called Cranial-Anal syndrome ( in other words get your head out of your ass)

thanks


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Seamus said:


> She surprised me from the front passenger seat and grabbed the back of my head and planted her tongue down my throat so fast I didn't see it coming.


Ummm.....yeahhh. Okaaaaayyyy.
Funny, @SHalester seems to be victimized often enough in the same manner. Oh well, two drivers living in their world of fantasy. Have fun boys!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Funny, @SHalester seems to be victimized often enough in the same manner.


I am? R u jealous? You kinda wish it happened to you. But being a minor and a puppy it ain't happening for a while.

Sorry¿


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

SHalester said:


> am? R u jealous? You kinda wish it happened to you. But being a minor and a puppy it ain't happening for a while.


No, sorry. I'm not into guys.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> No, sorry. I'm not into guys.


that's not what he said.


----------



## michael7227 (Oct 29, 2016)

he got off light, in a alternate situation he complies and is charged with rape as she was too drunk to actually consent...


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

SHalester said:


> that's not what he said.


Wasn't referring to the OP.


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

Two teen girls charged in carjacking, crash that left D.C. Uber Eats driver dead

[HEADING=2]Two teen girls charged in carjacking, crash that left D.C. Uber Eats driver dead[/HEADING]
The 13-year-old and the 15-year-old have been charged with felony murder and armed carjacking.








Two teenage girls have been charged with murder following a carjacking and crash in Washington, D.C., that left an Uber Eats delivery driver dead, officials said.Shomari Stone / NBC Washington

March 25, 2021, 6:28 AM PDT / Updated March 25, 2021, 7:57 AM PDT
By Elisha Fieldstadt
An Uber Eats delivery driver, described by relatives as a hardworking Pakistani immigrant grandfather, was killed in a crash after officials said he was carjacked by two teenage girls in Washington, D.C.
The 13-year-old and 15-year-old, who have not been identified because they are minors, allegedly used a stun gun on the driver on Tuesday, causing him to crash his car, according to the Metropolitan Police Department.

When responders arrived at the scene, about a block from Nationals Park, they found the victim suffering from life-threatening injuries, police said. He was pronounced dead at a hospital.

Mohammad Anwar, 66, of Springfield, Virginia, was identified by his family as the victim, NBC Washington reported. He was working for Uber Eats at the time of the assault, according to relatives and Uber.








Two teenage girls have been charged with murder following a carjacking and crash in Washington, D.C., that left an Uber Eats delivery driver dead, officials said.Shomari Stone / NBC Washington
"He was a hardworking immigrant who came to the U.S. in 2014 to build a better life for himself and his family. The loss for his family is immeasurable," the family said in a statement.

Uber offered its condolences to Anwar's family in a statement.
https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-new...esponded-grocery-da-n1262170?icid=recommended

https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-new...fficer-who-shot-him-n1262129?icid=recommended

"We are devastated by this tragic news and our hearts go out to Mohammad's family during this difficult time," the statement said. "We're grateful the suspects have been arrested and thank the Metropolitan Police Department for their diligence with this investigation."
Anwar is survived by a wife and two adult children in the U.S. and an adult son and four grandchildren in Pakistan, according to his family


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Ummm.....yeahhh. Okaaaaayyyy.
> Funny, @SHalester seems to be victimized often enough in the same manner. Oh well, two drivers living in their world of fantasy. Have fun boys!


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Kilroy4303 said:


> Two teen girls charged in carjacking, crash that left D.C. Uber Eats driver dead
> 
> [HEADING=2]Two teen girls charged in carjacking, crash that left D.C. Uber Eats driver dead[/HEADING]
> The 13-year-old and the 15-year-old have been charged with felony murder and armed carjacking.
> ...


Thank you for this 3 day old off-topic breaking news that's been covered in 5 different threads already. &#129318;‍♂


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

1776abe said:


> I had girls hit on me at the casino and when I would turn them down they would get irate as If I owed them something.


I'm 99.9% sure this is a lie


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

Bart McCoy said:


> 99.9% sure this is a lie


He's just an Ubercel gambling thinking girls were hitting on him. Proof is girls don't go to Casinos, it is usually older women who smoke a lot and drink and have some gambling addiction so maybe he got too drunk in the Casino and his vision blurred and he started seeing the post menapause women as some young girls.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

New2This said:


> Since I quit drinking the quality of women has gone up exponentially.


&#128518;&#129315;&#128514; I had a conversation about this exact subject with a pax just last night.

He was on the way to meet a tinder hook up. I asked what she looked like. He didn't really know, and it didn't matter because he was drunk. Which lead to the more conversation and ultimately me saying I may not get as much, but quality has gone up 100 fold.

My god, when I about my some of my behavior when I was a drinker, it makes me want to drink to forget it!



New2This said:


> Since I quit drinking the quality of women has gone up exponentially.


&#128518;&#129315;&#128514; I had a conversation about this exact subject with a pax just last night.

He was on the way to meet a tinder hook up. I asked what she looked like. He didn't really know, and it didn't matter because he was drunk. Which lead to the more conversation and ultimately me saying I may not get as much, but quality has gone up 100 fold.

My god, when I about my some of my behavior when I was a drinker, it makes me want to drink to forget it!


----------



## 1776abe (Apr 8, 2019)

The girls were older and unattractive that's why I turned them down. What's your point. I don't turn down attractive girls. Just the smokers and older women.my point is when you turn down a women they can't handle it. When guys get rejected it isn't generally a problem. When a woman gets rejected they can't deal at all.

There are plenty of girls that gamble. Girls that vacation in vegas are like girls that go on cruises. They are much more aggressive sexually because they are away from home and can cheat or do whatever and people from home won't know about it. Talk to anyone that worked on a cruise ship.


ozzyoz7 said:


> He's just an Ubercel gambling thinking girls were hitting on him. Proof is girls don't go to Casinos, it is usually older women who smoke a lot and drink and have some gambling addiction so maybe he got too drunk in the Casino and his vision blurred and he started seeing the post menapause women as some young girls.


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

1776abe said:


> The girls were older and unattractive that's why I turned them down. What's your point. I don't turn down attractive girls. Just the smokers and older women.my point is when you turn down a women they can't handle it. When guys get rejected it isn't generally a problem. When a woman gets rejected they can't deal at all.
> 
> There are plenty of girls that gamble. Girls that vacation in vegas are like girls that go on cruises. They are much more aggressive sexually because they are away from home and can cheat or do whatever and people from home won't know about it. Talk to anyone that worked on a cruise ship.


What happens in Vegas stays in Vegas. Ranch on bwoys


----------



## BobDaScotty (Mar 5, 2020)

KevinH said:


> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...hes-driver-head-refusing-spend-night-her.html
> 
> *Mother of two has punched her Uber driver in the head after he rejected her*
> *Emma Louise Cope was being driven home in Queensland in September, 2020*
> ...


Disgusting.

If the sexes were reversed a guy would be on jail for years.


----------

